# Empire Console



## coldout (Oct 15, 2013)

Not sure if this is a good forum to ask about this kind of stove but I am looking to possibly buy the a Empire RH-65-5 (65k btu).  

The unit is a B vent.  I am having difficulty understanding if this stove can be vented out a wall, (with some amount of vertical rise before going out).  

The owners manual does not show that kind of installation for the unit, but it doesn't say that it's not permitted either.  The picture on their own brochure of this unit clearly shows a similar unit being vented through the wall, though I am not sure if there is a chimney on the other side

http://www.empirezoneheat.com/ehs/index.php?view=vented-room-heaters&parid=96&pagid=180&mlnid=80

Owners manual:
Empirehttp://www.empirezoneheat.com/assets/WMH/Manuals%20May%202013/RH50-65_B-C.pdf 65 pdf:  

Any help understanding my options here would be appreciated.


----------



## pen (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome to the site!

I'm going to move your thread over to the "it's a gas" room, where you'll get a better chance at a helpful response to your question.

Good luck.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 16, 2013)

coldout said:


> Not sure if this is a good forum to ask about this kind of stove but I am looking to possibly buy the a Empire RH-65-5 (65k btu).
> 
> The unit is a B vent.  I am having difficulty understanding if this stove can be vented out a wall, (with some amount of vertical rise before going out).
> 
> ...



It can be vented out a wall, but it needs to go thru a wall thimble with the correct clearances to combustibles built into it. After it exits thru the wall it will have to go vertical past the edge of the roofline. For Type B venting, you will need to contact a heating supply place & tell them what you want to do. You will still have to meet the criteria of NFPA-211 for the venting termination. The 3'/2'/10' rule applies.


----------



## coldout (Oct 16, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> It can be vented out a wall, but it needs to go thru a wall thimble with the correct clearances to combustibles built into it. After it exits thru the wall it will have to go vertical past the edge of the roofline. For Type B venting, you will need to contact a heating supply place & tell them what you want to do. You will still have to meet the criteria of NFPA-211 for the venting termination. The 3'/2'/10' rule applies.


 
That's what I needed to know, which is doable,

Thanks!


----------

